# Modafinil Shortage?



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

Anyone else having diffuclties sourcing modafinil at the moment? Can't get it anywhere, all sources are out.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

sg seem yo have it in


----------



## Hong Kong phooey (Aug 4, 2019)

Unitedpharmaciesuk have it in stock.


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

What's up man, what's SG?


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

southern ghost


----------



## Greameb (Sep 7, 2019)

I got some for obvious reasons and sadly got nothing off em

Looks very legit i still have box leaflet if anyone needs pics

Oh and came from uk source )


----------



## halfbar (Sep 15, 2019)

Greameb said:


> I got some for obvious reasons and sadly got nothing off em
> 
> Looks very legit i still have box leaflet if anyone needs pics
> 
> Oh and came from uk source )


 Um, dumb newb here, please explain obvious reasons.


----------



## Greameb (Sep 7, 2019)

halfbar said:


> Um, dumb newb here, please explain obvious reasons.


 Provigil (AKA *modafinil*) has been called a wonder drug: it *can* keep *you* awake and alert for hours without side-effects, and it's even recommended as "the professor's little helper" by neuroscience researchers writing in the prestigious journal Nature.25 Mar 2008

for workout days when May b I don't feel 100%


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

Tried it and did very little for me , was expecting some kind of buzz.

Think its because I'm stim intolerant due to pre workout use ?


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

thecoms said:


> Think its because I'm stim intolerant due to pre workout use ?


 Same with me. I was hammering pwo on top of the copious amounts of coffee I drink daily. Decided to stop using pwo completely earlier this year. Coffee consumption is also down. I'm wondering if I might now get more out of Modafinil and I'm thinking of giving it another bash


----------



## JohnnySack (Aug 28, 2019)

On my first ever cycle I took avavar 50mg per day and not only did my strength go up and and I couldn't wait to get to the gym but I felt amazing at work too. I was getting in early and absolutely smashing whatever it was I had to complete. I remember thinking at the time I bet modafinil is no better than this...


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

JohnnySack said:


> On my first ever cycle I took avavar 50mg per day and not only did my strength go up and and I couldn't wait to get to the gym but I felt amazing at work too. I was getting in early and absolutely smashing whatever it was I had to complete. I remember thinking at the time I bet modafinil is no better than this...


 Bit of a difference between anavar v modinafil mate. Two completely different compounds.


----------



## JohnnySack (Aug 28, 2019)

PSevens2017 said:


> Bit of a difference between anavar v modinafil mate. Two completely different compounds.


 Yeah probs talking bollocks but I do think anavar has a lot going for it. It's a shame that AAS have such a bad rep that these drugs will probably never receive the funding to be re-assessed and researched properly for off-label usage.


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

JohnnySack said:


> Yeah probs talking bollocks but I do think anavar has a lot going for it. It's a shame that AAS have such a bad rep that these drugs will probably never receive the funding to be re-assessed and researched properly for off-label usage.


 I don't understand either of your posts. Were you actually comparing anavar to modinafil? How???


----------



## JohnnySack (Aug 28, 2019)

PSevens2017 said:


> I don't understand either of your posts. Were you actually comparing anavar to modinafil? How???


 Here is a quote from my first post:

"...I felt amazing at work too. I was getting in early and absolutely smashing whatever it was I had to complete."

This is what people take modafinil for. And I experienced this when taking anavar. I hope this helps.


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

JohnnySack said:


> Here is a quote from my first post:
> 
> "...*I felt amazing at work too. I was getting in early and absolutely smashing whatever it was I had to complete."*
> 
> This is what people take modafinil for. And I experienced this when taking anavar. I hope this helps.


 Yes, I read your post. You don't need to quote it for me. That is not the reason people take modinafil for. Also, like most AAS or meds, people will respond differently than others.

You also wrote "I bet modinafil is no better than this". I then asked if you were comparing the two. You didn't answer that.

Your original post came across like you're comparing the two and that you're hoping for the same [perceived] feeling from using modinafil, that you felt from anavar.


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

What's the ideal dose for modafinil? I'm looking at trying it but I keep finding contradictory advice on how to dose it


----------



## Mylittlepony (Jun 14, 2019)

Try 100mg, if you get nothing from that try 200mg. If you get nothing from that as a first time user, unless you use recreational drugs, then it's possibly fake.


----------



## Loulou (Dec 13, 2019)

If you use ssri citalopram for any reason dont take modafinil as the 2 should not be mixed!


----------



## Pharaohcious (Aug 26, 2020)

whats the purpose of it for university students, how and when would it be appropriate to use it ?


----------



## tom_ (Jul 9, 2020)

I used it when I was in University, it works. I took it in the evening and couldn't sleep that night, instead I was working productively for ~10hrs non-stop which is unusual for me. I used the stuff from united pharmacies and took 2 tablets iirc


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

Pharaohcious said:


> whats the purpose of it for university students, how and when would it be appropriate to use it ?


 Writing assignments.


----------



## Drub2020 (Nov 9, 2020)

I've been using modafinil for around two years on and off. I take 200mg and that keeps me alert , focused and very very productive with my work for around 11 hours. I find that it keeps its effectiveness if i only take it 3 days a week.

I'm struggling to find a new supplier now and running out fast


----------



## dumbat (Jul 13, 2012)

Sionnach said:


> Anyone else having diffuclties sourcing modafinil at the moment? Can't get it anywhere, all sources are out.


 There are at least two reliable suppliers that are easy to find . overseas source but I have never had a problem receiving orders from them.


----------



## dumbat (Jul 13, 2012)

faipdeooiad said:


> What's the ideal dose for modafinil? I'm looking at trying it but I keep finding contradictory advice on how to dose it


 I would start with 100mg , I usually take 200mg these days.

Although as little as 50 mg can be useful as a pick up.

I find it a very useful compound , increases alertness and focus without making me wired.

I can still sleep if I use it during the day.

It acts very differently from most stimulants.


----------



## Theosis (Feb 29, 2020)

faipdeooiad said:


> What's the ideal dose for modafinil? I'm looking at trying it but I keep finding contradictory advice on how to dose it


 I use Modafinil a couple of times every week, as little as 2x 25Mg (6 hours difference between doses). I get migraines with a higher dose.

It keeps me awake, but gives me speech problems, I can't find the right words to say. English is not my native language, and when I take Modafinil it literally f**ks my accent even more.

My suggestion is start with a low dose and see how it goes.


----------



## 125921 (Nov 22, 2020)

Modafinil will increase cognitive function. Speeds up the brain slightly and makes you better at solving complex problems. I know a couple of Mensa guys take it.


----------

